# I have a new favorite cheap beer.



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am a certified, dyed in the wool Yuengling Lager lover. I think my first beer (stolen out of my parents fridge) was a Lager. I drank 24 on my 21st (not recommended). I always have at least 12 in the beer fridge. I stock dozens of microbrews from all over the US and boutiques from the rest of the civilized world. 

My friends, I think there is a contender to the throne.

Yes, there is a new bargain beer in my life. And thy name be Lionshead. 

At around $12 a case I dare any brewer to best it. 


That is all.


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

AD720 said:


> I am a certified, dyed in the wool Yuengling Lager lover. I think my first beer (stolen out of my parents fridge) was a Lager. I drank 24 on my 21st (not recommended). I always have at least 12 in the beer fridge. I stock dozens of microbrews from all over the US and boutiques from the rest of the civilized world.
> 
> My friends, I think there is a contender to the throne.
> 
> ...


shhhh.... dont let anyone know about Lionshead. :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

And sadly just like Yuengling its not available in GA. If I do stumble upon it I will try it


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

PBR for the win:tu


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> PBR for the win:tu


PBR isnt bad my friends drink it but I love Yuengling.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> And sadly just like Yuengling its not available in GA. If I do stumble upon it I will try it


Send. Address. Now.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I never heard of this beer till I was in Fla last month...Great stuff! My family had the fridge full of Yuengling.


----------



## foureyedgeek (Jul 25, 2008)

In my opinion, Straub beats Yuengling and Lionshead. But good luck finding it outside PA.


----------



## BlazinOrange (Nov 22, 2007)

Straub is brewed in St. Marys PA I believe. I went camping in Elk County last month and the cabin prolly 15-20 miles from St. Marys. Sadly St Mary's is the biggest town around, which is a good thing when your camping i guess. 

I personally never tried it, would like to just because its brewed in PA and so close to where the cabin I stay at is. I do like Yuengling though.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

straub!:tu Only had it once and I think the guys who got it had to drink like an hour and a half into PA but damn was it worth it. Is there any way to special order stuff like that off the internet?


----------



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

smokeyandthebandit05 said:


> PBR isnt bad my friends drink it but I love Yuengling.


PBR is making a comeback, I'm seeing marketing dollars going towards ads as billboards all over the place. And quite a few bars are stocking it.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

newmanium79 said:


> PBR is making a comeback, I'm seeing marketing dollars going towards ads as billboards all over the place. And quite a few bars are stocking it.


Thats pretty much all I drink....Its cheap and tastes good

:tu


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

I have to go over the border into NY state to buy Yingy. I'm always looking for good & cheap anything but I rarely find it. I'll look for Lionhead


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Can't get it in Massachusetts so if I want cheap beer, I still rely on Old Milwaukee Ice 40 oz bottles. In college at Dartmouth the cheap beer of choice was GeneseeCream Ale or Utica Club. Made some of the nastiest farts ever, especially on the tail end of a tacos and tequila party at the house.:ss


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

I still have a fond place in my beer-heart for Hamm's. Haven't looked for it in a long time--don't even know if it's still available. But back in college during the early 80s, you couldn't beat it for $5/case on sale at Kroger :chk


----------



## rhdad42 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of Yuengling at all, and it's everywhere down here in South Jersey. For my cheapie I'll go with the Beast every time...


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

BlazinOrange said:


> Straub is brewed in St. Marys PA I believe. I went camping in Elk County last month and the cabin prolly 15-20 miles from St. Marys. Sadly St Mary's is the biggest town around, which is a good thing when your camping i guess.
> 
> I personally never tried it, would like to just because its brewed in PA and so close to where the cabin I stay at is. I do like Yuengling though.


Yep, brewed in St Marys. They have Straub and Straub dark, as well as an eternal tab at the brewery. My cousin's husband makes a point of stopping at the brewery often, as he travels between DC and southern NY a lot.

I once knew a girl from St Marys too....wish I still did. :tu


----------



## psychII (Oct 21, 2005)

I was in Atlanta a couple weeks ago and attended a beer festival. Of the 100 or so fantastic beers available, the one that they ran out of was PBR.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

lionshead??? please inform


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

taltos said:


> Can't get it in Massachusetts so if I want cheap beer, I still rely on Old Milwaukee Ice 40 oz bottles. In college at Dartmouth the cheap beer of choice was GeneseeCream Ale or Utica Club. Made some of the nastiest farts ever, especially on the tail end of a tacos and tequila party at the house.:ss


Man! I haven't had a Genesse Cream Ale since 1982 when I was stationed in Gloucester City, NJ. A good cheap beer they used to make in Texas was Pearl Cream Ale but I haven't seen it in years. Lonestar was a good cheap beer before it became famous in country music songs but only when it was in bottles.

Anyone knows if they still make Stroh's?

Another favorite I used to drink when I was stationed in Seattle was Heidleburg Alt but the brewery was bought, sold and bought and sold out of existence.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

macjoe53 said:


> Man! I haven't had a Genesse Cream Ale since 1982 when I was stationed in Gloucester City, NJ. A good cheap beer they used to make in Texas was Pearl Cream Ale but I haven't seen it in years. Lonestar was a good cheap beer before it became famous in country music songs but only when it was in bottles.
> 
> Anyone knows if they still make Stroh's?
> 
> Another favorite I used to drink when I was stationed in Seattle was Heidleburg Alt but the brewery was bought, sold and bought and sold out of existence.


As the resident Stroh's connoisseur I can assure you it is still made, but it is now owned by Pabst.

Genny is still around up here in Rochester. Utica Club switched formats and is now brewing Saranac. Far better beer. They just had a fire at the brewery a few months ago, but I think they're still going strong.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

epyon26 said:


> lionshead??? please inform


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lionshead


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

psychII said:


> I was in Atlanta a couple weeks ago and attended a beer festival. Of the 100 or so fantastic beers available, the one that they ran out of was PBR.


That is hilarious....Ive been drinking PBR for years.....Now its making a comeback....probably drive the price up


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> That is hilarious....Ive been drinking PBR for years.....Now its making a comeback....probably drive the price up


PBR is hipster swill around here. I'll drink it if it's around but I would never buy a case, especially when compared to stuff like Lionshead. (Got another case tonight, $11.99 well spent!)

Miller high life is another big time hipster brew. All of a sudden my dad and uncles are cool!


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

AD720 said:


> PBR is hipster swill around here. I'll drink it if it's around but I would never buy a case, especially when compared to stuff like Lionshead. (Got another case tonight, $11.99 well spent!)
> 
> Miller high life is another big time hipster brew. All of a sudden my dad and uncles are cool!


When you say case of lionhead are you talking 24 beers? Ive never seen lionhead out here in socal


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> When you say case of lionhead are you talking 24 beers? Ive never seen lionhead out here in socal


Yep. Not surprised, i think it is fairly regional.


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

You want a good tasting cheap beer? Look for S L Gregory's. They make a dark ale and an export ale. Both are mighty tasty. This coming from a brewer and a lover of great beers! I can get the S L Gregory at $2.99 a six pack! When ya want to go cheap but still want to taste your beer, this is the way to go.

Bob R in OKC


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I will start the search for Lionshead. My personal go to cheap beer was Natural Light. $13.99 for a 30 pack, a suitcase if you will. Have had a 3 1/2 suitcase weekend before (do not recommend). however now with all this NATTIE advertising they have priced them selves out of my market at $16.99 for a 30 pack. the search is on for Lionshead.

thanks for the tip!

tt:cb


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

My college get drunk cheap beer is Keystone Light
My get drunk beer of choice is rolling Rock Light
My favorite beer is Founders Dry Hopped Pale Ale or their Centennial IPA


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Anyone seen Lionshead in NC? I'm gonna have to start lookin for it.


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

I honestly will not move to a place I can not get this.

It's by far my fav none craft beer. Cheap, tasty, easy to find and oh so refined for an american style lager.

I think I'll have another now


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

Two words. Old. Style.


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

From the land of sky blue waters ..... There's Hamm's all over around here and I think it's making a comeback. I'll head back to where I went to college to meet friends and there are 21 and 22 year old students drinking Hamm's and Hamm's light at bars. It's crazy. A good friend of mine buys it all the time. I think it's about $11/case.



Kaisersozei said:


> I still have a fond place in my beer-heart for Hamm's. Haven't looked for it in a long time--don't even know if it's still available. But back in college during the early 80s, you couldn't beat it for $5/case on sale at Kroger :chk


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Lionshead is some good stuff! I found out about it maybe 2 years ago at a local bar I goto for happy hour all the time. They where selling it $1/bottle and if you could answer 5 of the bottle cap puzzles you got a free t-shirt that said " Best Head in Town" Needless to say I didn't think it was a good idea to wear that in public.:tu


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Padron42 said:


> Anyone seen Lionshead in NC? I'm gonna have to start lookin for it.


that's exactly what I was thinking.

I know in college my weapon of choice as Artic Bay. I haven't seen that one in years.

If you can find it since it's seasonal try Carolina brewing company Spring Bock...... Delicious!


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

What a timely bump, I'm enjoying a Lionshead right now!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Pabst sold all of their breweries .. if something has Pabst on the label it is contract brewed for them by Miller.


----------



## psychII (Oct 21, 2005)

I know in college my weapon of choice as Artic Bay. I haven't seen that one in years. 

Arctic Bay? Didn't they have a bottle opener formed into the bottom of the bottle? Great stuff and cheap! 

I have not seen that stuff since the early '90s.


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

psychII said:


> I know in college my weapon of choice as Artic Bay. I haven't seen that one in years.
> 
> Arctic Bay? Didn't they have a bottle opener formed into the bottom of the bottle? Great stuff and cheap!
> 
> I have not seen that stuff since the early '90s.


In college we had BEAST Light (Mil. best) and St Ides malt liquor...

Now, nothing but the Champagne of beers for me in a pinch (Miller High Life). So bad it's good...


----------

